# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Help Please Madison Square Garden Area

## Karen

Ok, so...for an early 25th anniversary gift, I have purchased tickets for the Golovkin vs Lemieux fight in October.  Staying on 31st St.  Any suggestions for restaurants?  Things to do during the day on Saturday?  We are taking the train.....groan...dh's choice. Arrive on Friday.  Probably need a late lunch before the fight.  Want to walk as much as possible, but cabs are an option.  I think it is doable to walk from Penn Station to the hotel with small bags?
Thanks for any help or advice.  I have an extra ticket to the fight if anyone is interested.  
Karen

----------


## JEK

I would book a hotel in Chelsea -- walkable from Penn station on the High Line or street. Taxis are relatively cheap and easy to find if it isn't raining. For rainy days there is Über.

----------


## Karen

Thanks!  I should have asked for advice BEFORE I booked a non-refundable hotel.  We will work it out.  All advice is appreciated:)

----------


## JEK

We have a couple of resto standbys that we go to all the time -- Red Cat and Cookshop.

----------


## Karen

Thanks!!!!

----------


## JEK

> Thanks!  I should have asked for advice BEFORE I booked a non-refundable hotel.  We will work it out.  All advice is appreciated:)



Walk the High Line, but early or later as it will be mobbed midday. http://www.thehighline.org

Tour the Whitney  http://whitney.org

----------


## GramChop

The Morgan Library & Museum

http://www.themorgan.org/

Madison/36th.  I highly recommend this!

----------


## marybeth

Hi Karen,

There are two restaurants by April Bloomfield of the Spotted Pig in the Ace Hotel on 29th Street near Broadway, the Breslin and John Dory Oyster Bar.  On 9th Ave between 24th and 25 are Co (gourmet pizzas) and Txikito (Basque tapas).  Highly recommend any of these for casual food and a cool vibe. 

There is also Marta's by Danny Meyers (formerly of Eleven Madison Park) in the Martha Washington Hotel also on 29th b/t Madison and Park. Koreatown is near MSG and there are lots of BBQ places there. Check the Chowhound NYC forum for the current favorite. 

I love that area, feels very old school NYC and not touristy, although there are many newer boutique hotels. The flower district is fun to walk through, lots of wholesale florists and other weird little stores.

I know you said walk/cab but there's a subway station at 7th and 28th that will put you on a 1/2/3 train that will take you to midtown/Central Park and all the way up the west side or down to lower Manhattan/Wall Street/World Trade Center (get the 1).

Our 25th is on Tuesday and with new teacher induction next week we are celebrating here in Pittsburgh...would LOVE a trip to NYC. Have fun!

mb

----------


## Karen

Oh, wow!  Thanks for the info. We can take any mode of transportation. Great suggestions!

Happy Anniversary!!!

----------


## marybeth

Happy Anniversary to you as well! 

Forgot to second John's suggestions of the Highline and the newly opened Whitney. We loved that museum in its old location and are looking forward to our next NYC visit to see the new building. It right at the end of the Highline so they work well together. There are lots of food stands on the Highline and the Meatpacking District is also fun for walking around....great window shopping.

----------


## Karen

I believe there is a 3-4 story Talbots or Saks  there?

----------


## JEK

Karen,

Bill Cunningham has a piece on how to dress in NYC and not look like a tourist :)

 http://nyti.ms/1IRwiRz

----------


## RickyG

If the weather is nice, I would jump on the A train from Penn Sta. and take a 15 min. ride to Columbus Circle.  Walk about in Central park, visit the Apple Mothership, brunch at Petrossian and wrap it up with a stroll back down 7th to Times Square.

----------


## Karen

Super info!!  Thanks to all

----------


## MIke R

> Super info!!  Thanks to all



so cool you re going to the Garden to see a fight....classic fight venue ......I grew up going to the Garden with my grandfather who was a fight trainer to see fights....he took me to Ali Frazier which was one of the most amazing sporting events I ever saw live

----------


## Karen

> so cool you re going to the Garden to see a fight....classic fight venue ......I grew up going to the Garden with my grandfather who was a fight trainer to see fights....he took me to Ali Frazier which was one of the most amazing sporting events I ever saw live



That's an awesome story.  I've only been to one in Atlantic City. Rick has been to MSG with friends.  We are both excited.  Wish I could stay longer, but school gets in the way  :Wink:

----------


## MIke R

Enjoy but I think  Golovkin is going to drop  him fast ...he s a pretty  awesome  fighter....my grandfather and his buddies drove 8 hours to Maine for the  Liston  Clay fight which ended in less than a minute .....ouch

And yes....school is looming

----------


## Karen

> Enjoy but I think  Golovkin is going to drop  him fast ...he s a pretty  awesome  fighter....my grandfather and his buddies drove 8 hours to Maine for the  Liston  Clay fight which ended in less than a minute .....ouch
> 
> And yes....school is looming



School is a dirty word right now. On to boxing...I  think Golovkin will drop him, as well.  I really would like to see a Klitchsco ...I'm not sure my spelling is spot on, but they are amazing!

----------

